# clipsp.sys startup error



## dankpotato (Nov 19, 2016)

hi I've been having problem that I recently solved (now another one) and on startup it shows blue screen (of death?) and shows clipsp.sys file is missing/damaged.. and error code OxcOOOOOe9 (zeroes of you don't know) and forces you to either retry, go to recovery, or (SOMETHIHG else I forgot :/) 
so the general question is:
can you help me?


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

HI, welcome to the TSG Forums.....

Suggest that you do the following:-

1. Login with Administrator rights
2. Run sfc /scannow (NOTE - there is space between sfc and / )
3. Follow any onscreen prompts

Report back in your next Post the outcome.

T.


----------



## dankpotato (Nov 19, 2016)

ok
I'll step by step tell you what happens I don't think I made it clear..
1. turns on computer.
2. loads fine then blue screen comes up
says Recovery at the top
then.., windows could not complete the task because of missing/damaged file
(clipsp.sys) 
press esc for recovery (leads to command prompt..) enter to continue?
f8 for startup options
so later... I go into command prompt using admin rights (only 1 account on computer) and type sfc scannow
ok good right it scans 100% then.....
when it finishes scanning it says "Windows resource protection could not perform the requested operation"


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Read the article at the link below and see if the information there is relevant to resolving your problem.

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...ould-not/b7cdb6dd-e898-463b-8554-640499a02e12

T.


----------



## dankpotato (Nov 19, 2016)

nope.
nothing.
I did try chkdsk r...
It either failed to test or did test
chkdsk f no work 
but chkdsk works by itself


----------



## dankpotato (Nov 19, 2016)

if it helps id be 100% ok with doing an HDD wipe
or just hard drive wipe


----------

